#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  PGDM-RM at Xavier Institute of Management, Bhubaneswar

## faadoo.abhinav

Xavier Institute of Management, Bhubaneswar offers Postgraduate diploma in rural management (PGDM-RM) 

*Eligibility:* The minimum requirement for admission to  the programme is a three-year bachelors degree or equivalent  in any  discipline with at                   least 50% marks aggregate from a recognised university/deemed  university. Candidates who expect to complete the final exams by June  15, 2013 can also apply 

*How to apply:* Visit www.ximb.ac.in for more details


*Last date to apply:* November 26, 2012

Source: HTeducation





  Similar Threads: Great Lakes Instotute of Management Announces admissions for PGDM 2017 Indian Institute of Technology Bhubaneswar Btech Admission, Cutoff, Fee, Placements, Hostel & Campus Gandhi Institute for Technological Advancement Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus facility Silicon Institute of Technology Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus facility postgraduate diploma in management programme (PGDM) at CIM, Patna

----------

